# Flux Step-On bindings



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

Coming in fall '22, the lineup will be BLK-WHT and Team, both based on the DS. No mention of their own boots, other than mentioning that boot selections are available from Burton, DC, and Nitro.


----------



## Olivetta (Dec 27, 2019)

Whhhhhhat?….?


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

Im definitely more interested in this! I love flux, interested to see how they will change it up compared to B's version


----------



## Jimi7 (Jan 14, 2020)

Interesting. Will the Burton Step-on system become the de facto industry standard for Step-ons???


----------



## jsil (Oct 9, 2018)

Anyone have anymore info on these?


----------



## Neilyo (Dec 16, 2011)

Japan only from what I am hearing. Time to make some Japanese friends!


----------

